# Take A Personality Test and Post Results



## ___- (Jan 11, 2018)

This is facebook tier garbage. 
Personality tests are like horoscopes for men, if you take them seriously you're a tool. 
I got INTP borderline ENTP. 
https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test


----------



## Tetra (Jan 11, 2018)

INTP-T





Feels like I just did an autism test and they're trying to ease me into telling me I got the tism


----------



## ___- (Jan 11, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> INTP-T
> 
> View attachment 353971
> 
> Feels like I just did an autism test and they're trying to ease me into telling me I got the tism


I have bad news...


----------



## Tetra (Jan 11, 2018)

___- said:


> I have bad news...



I always feared this day would come. The day when a smug anime girl tells me I got autism


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 11, 2018)

Personality: Cool dude B)


----------



## ___- (Jan 11, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> I always feared this day would come. The day when a smug anime girl tells me I got autism


shhhhhhh it's ok, it'll be okay. 
just let it all out


----------



## Tetra (Jan 11, 2018)

___- said:


> shhhhhhh it's ok, it'll be okay.
> just let it all out



I'm gonna go rearrange all the furniture is my home since i'm a creative special snowflake


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 11, 2018)

I got INTP-A, AKA the ">tfw too intelligent" under "So You're Dying Alone". Unfortunately, it's right.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 11, 2018)

Your personality type is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Executive (ESTJ-t)

I don't know if this is good or bad. Hopefully it's good!


----------



## Cheeseman (Jan 11, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> INTP-T
> 
> View attachment 353971
> 
> Feels like I just did an autism test and they're trying to ease me into telling me I got the tism


got the same results. can confirm



 

apparently im like neo, m'lady


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jan 11, 2018)

i'm ready to get placed in the front lines sergeant


it seems that i also have cooler dudes than you all.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 11, 2018)

INFJ-T







 
Literal wizard.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 11, 2018)

I've taken this test three different times and each time I get the hippie




Prolly explains why I overuse the feels sticker...


----------



## shasetoma. (Jan 11, 2018)

timecop said:


>



Got the same. I remember taking one of these things a couple years ago and got INTP. I already know these tests are a load of self-affirming bull, but this just seals it.

Oh, and they also have books that cost $33 for each brand of :autism: that probably details how special you are for having a certain sequence of answers in their clickbait test. Awesome.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 11, 2018)

ENFJ-A.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 11, 2018)

(INTP-T)

This is not what I expected, I thought for sure I was going to get Mediator as usual.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 11, 2018)

timecop said:


> it seems that i also have cooler dudes than you all.


I got Putin. The coolest dude in the world.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 11, 2018)

If you feel the need to cringe today, be sure and check out the INTJ subreddit!
https://www.reddit.com/r/intj/

https://thefpl.us/episode/232


----------



## Tookie (Jan 11, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> If you feel the need to cringe today, be sure and check out the INTJ subreddit!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/intj/
> 
> https://thefpl.us/episode/232


It's like r/atheism crossed with r/incels.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 11, 2018)

INFP-T


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm essentially the same as:
- Christopher Nolan
- Elon Musk
- Arnold Shwarzenegger
- Vladimir Putin
- Michelle Obama
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 11, 2018)

Results in shitpost mode:
 

Results in serious mode:


----------



## InLivingTuna (Jan 11, 2018)

must be all the Rick and Morty I've been watching


----------



## Sushinope (Jan 11, 2018)

* Mediator Personality (INFP, -A/-T) *
Mediator personalities are true idealists, always looking for the hint of good in even the worst of people and events, searching for ways to make things better. While they may be perceived as calm, reserved, or even shy, Mediators have an inner flame and passion that can truly shine. Comprising just 4% of the population, the risk of feeling misunderstood is unfortunately high for the Mediator personality type – but when they find like-minded people to spend their time with, the harmony they feel will be a fountain of joy and inspiration.

I'm a special snowflake and a minority, I demand reparations for reasons and stuff.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 11, 2018)

as it turn out Im a literal baby


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 11, 2018)

Dammit I’m an .


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jan 11, 2018)

ENFP-T





Im the weird cross dressing lady apparantly

Wouldnt mind being a genki girl either


----------



## Prince Jello (Jan 11, 2018)

I've done this test four or five times in my life and I always get the same result, so I guess I'm one of those rètards. :/


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 11, 2018)

ISTP-A

Get your shit together people.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Jan 11, 2018)

PlasticOwls said:


> ENFP-T
> 
> View attachment 354012
> 
> ...






 

Looks like I got the same results.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Jan 11, 2018)

INTP-A, where the A stands for autism
Apparently this puts me alongside famous logicians such as Neo and Kristen Stewart, I am needless to say very proud of my internet horoscope.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 11, 2018)

Well let's see here..




Works for me. 1v1 ME IRL FGT!


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 11, 2018)

INTP-T borderline ENTP


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2018)

I think the 16 personalities thing is boring and bullshit so instead I took a quiz on "which Twilight character are you"



 

I don't know who this is but I'm satisfied with the result


----------



## Tookie (Jan 11, 2018)

D. Sweatshirt said:


> View attachment 354056
> 
> Looks like I got the same results.


Oh fuck, it's Paula Poundstone.


----------



## Ryker (Jan 11, 2018)

Interesting. For a supposedly "rare" personality type there appears to be a few of us "architects" within the confines of the Farms.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 11, 2018)

Ryker said:


> View attachment 354086
> 
> Interesting. For a supposedly "rare" personality type there appears to be a few of us "architects" within the confines of the Farms.


It's because INTJ = turbo-autist.

Oh wait, shit.


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Jan 11, 2018)

listen man its not my fault


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 11, 2018)

Campaigner, neat


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 11, 2018)

WTF is "LOGICIAN PERSONALITY (INTP, -A/-T)?" Especially the -A/-T part? Basically :autism: with Vulcan ears?



> *LOGICIAN PERSONALITY (INTP, -A/-T)*





> _Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow. The important thing is not to stop questioning._
> 
> _Albert Einstein_
> 
> The Logician personality type is fairly rare, making up only three percent of the population, which is definitely a good thing for them, as there’s nothing they’d be more unhappy about than being “common”. Logicians pride themselves on their inventiveness and creativity, their unique perspective and vigorous intellect. Usually known as the philosopher, the architect, or the dreamy professor, Logicians have been responsible for many scientific discoveries throughout history.





Spoiler: size












Edit: So of course I had to look on Reddit's INTP board. Immediately found this gem:

https://www.reddit.com/r/INTP/comments/7pr5gs/driving/






Guess I answered the :autism: question.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 11, 2018)

___- said:


> This is facebook tier garbage.
> Personality tests are like horoscopes for men, if you take them seriously you're a tool.
> I got INTP borderline ENTP.
> https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test
> View attachment 353963


----------



## Varis (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm apparently a fictional sidekick. And a hobbit.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jan 11, 2018)

INTP-A


----------



## Schauma mal (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 11, 2018)

ENFP, baby! I suppose I can call myself a "Genki Campaigner"!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 11, 2018)

Spoiler: It's fucking autism


----------



## Bad Times (Jan 11, 2018)

“The Logician” (INTP-T) with a couple 10% close calls.
Role: Analyst
Strategy: Constant Improvement 

Video games really do pay off mom! I'm only a bit autistic now!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 11, 2018)

___- said:


> Personality tests are like horoscopes for men, if you take them seriously you're a tool.


Lol, but only women take either of these seriously.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 11, 2018)

And fuck, I'm gay.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Jan 11, 2018)

I got Mediator personality too. I'm surprised there's so many on here for a supposedly "four percent" personality. Or maybe not, this is after all a board for people to trollshield and hide their insecurities.
Also I think that test result is subtly calling me a faggot.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 11, 2018)

Someone IRL has informed me that he had to take one of these stupid things for a job interview. Jesus wept.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 11, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Someone IRL has informed me that he had to take one of these stupid things for a job interview. Jesus wept.


Was it a chick.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 11, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Was it a chick.


Both he and the interviewer were dudes, and it was for a fairly well known company.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 11, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Both he and the interviewer were dudes, and it was for a fairly well known company.


 Must have been chicks....


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Jan 11, 2018)

I'd be so screwed if that was the case, since Mediators are apparently good at nothing apart from writing fanfiction.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 11, 2018)

>Have master's degree
>Have years of experience
>Fail to get a job because the personality quiz said I was an ISFJ.


----------



## Minnie (Jan 11, 2018)

i got the infp fairy too
why is it so common


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 11, 2018)

INFP-T


----------



## Ryker (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking at the numerous uploaded caps of results, I'm struck by one particularly strong overriding trait: introversion. Kiwi Farms seems brimful of the socially inept, loners, hermits, wallflowers, outsiders....hmmmm...

And I love you all, my people!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 11, 2018)

Ryker said:


> Looking at the numerous uploaded caps of results, I'm struck by one particularly strong overriding trait: introversion. Kiwi Farms seems brimful of the socially inept, loners, hermits, wallflowers, outsiders....hmmmm...
> 
> And I love you all, my people!


I'm not introverted, just shy.


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 11, 2018)

I am a free spirit, but I wouldn't call myself charming as much as I'd call myself a semi-obnoxious cunt.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 11, 2018)

MangledTwot said:


> obnoxious cunt.


I mean, you do like Overwatch. :^)


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 11, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I mean, you do like Overwatch. :^)



Ya hit the nail on the head, mate.


----------



## Fleeb (Jan 11, 2018)

I got...


 

GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 11, 2018)

"You think that everyone’s views should be respected regardless of whether they are supported by facts or not." LOL, no.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 11, 2018)

I got Mediator (INFP-a) 68% assertive.
I know if was less lethargic it would change.
I should get back to writing daily schedules for myself.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheldon Cooper. Why.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hawt


----------



## neger psykolog (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SaltAndGoldMine (Jan 14, 2018)

My BS in Geoscience makes sense.



Spoiler: Autistic, through and through











Spoiler: Because people claim that this is more accurate


----------



## Olhelm (Jan 14, 2018)

ENTP (-A, -T). My results haven't changed since I started annually doing this test 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## lazerbot (Jan 15, 2018)

ISFJ cuckboi. ESFJ for when i'm not exhausted.
would explain all the feels ratings.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 15, 2018)

Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Carly Rae Jepsen (Jan 15, 2018)

I got the douchebag


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jan 15, 2018)

My worst fear is to not find my soulmate and die alone...



 

Welp, guess I'll just cry.


----------



## Stephan Kang (Jan 15, 2018)

SUCKY SUCKY FIVE DOLLA!


 
At least I know how I'm gonna die.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 15, 2018)

> Your personality type is:
> Mediator (INFP-t)


wat


----------



## Foltest (Jan 15, 2018)

The Logican (intp-t)
53% introverted
56% intuitive
53% Prospecting
75% Turbulent.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 15, 2018)

Also it says I'm like Shakespeare, Tolkien, and Frodo Baggins?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 15, 2018)

crep


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Or in other words,





It just calls me a tryhard.

Most of the stuff it said was pretty accurate; only thing I disagreed with was how it said I trust people too readily which generally isn't the case. I'm usually pretty skeptical even of people I've known for a while.

As for comparisons, it just used celebrities I don't like, like Oprah Winfrey and Ben Afflek.

Pretty neat test but I don't like how flowery it is. It reads more like a self-help book than an actual analysis.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Jan 16, 2018)

_01 said:


> View attachment 357606
> Or in other words,
> 
> View attachment 357605
> ...



You got the literal best personality you can get. The rest of us are either sociopaths or crybabies. Don't whinge.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 16, 2018)

83 % assertive lol now that is bonkers  The description makes it sound as if I have autism, no surprises.



Spoiler



Adventurer personalities are true artists, but not necessarily in the typical sense where they’re out painting happy little trees. Often enough though, they are perfectly capable of this. Rather, it’s that they use aesthetics, design and even their choices and actions to push the limits of social convention. Adventurers enjoy upsetting traditional expectations with experiments in beauty and behavior – chances are, they’ve expressed more than once the phrase “Don’t box me in!”

Adventurers live in a colorful, sensual world, inspired by connections with people and ideas. These personalities take joy in reinterpreting these connections, reinventing and experimenting with both themselves and new perspectives. No other type explores and experiments in this way more. This creates a sense of spontaneity, making Adventurers seem unpredictable, even to their close friends and loved ones.

Despite all this, Adventurers are definitely Introverts, surprising their friends further when they step out of the spotlight to be by themselves to recharge. Just because they are alone though, doesn’t mean people with the Adventurer personality type sit idle – they take this time for introspection, assessing their principles. Rather than dwelling on the past or the future, Adventurers think about who they are. They return from their cloister, transformed.

Adventurers live to find ways to push their passions. Riskier behaviors like gambling and extreme sports are more common with this personality type than with others. Fortunately their attunement to the moment and their environment allows them to do better than most. Adventurers also enjoy connecting with others, and have a certain irresistible charm.

Adventurers always know just the compliment to soften a heart that’s getting ready to call their risks irresponsible or reckless.

However, if a criticism does get through, it can end poorly. Some Adventurers can handle kindly phrased commentary, valuing it as another perspective to help push their passions in new directions. But if the comments are more biting and less mature, Adventurer personalities can lose their tempers in spectacular fashion.

Adventurers are sensitive to others’ feelings and value harmony. When faced with criticism, it can be a challenge for people with this type to step away from the moment long enough to not get caught up in the heat of the moment. But living in the moment goes both ways, and once the heightened emotions of an argument cool, Adventurers can usually call the past the past and move on as though it never occurred.

The biggest challenge facing Adventurers is planning for the future. Finding constructive ideals to base their goals on and working out goals that create positive principles is no small task. Adventurers don’t plan their futures in terms of assets and retirement. Rather, they plan actions and behaviors as contributions to a sense of identity, building a portfolio of experiences, not stocks.

If these goals and principles are noble, Adventurers can act with amazing charity and selflessness – but it can also happen that people with the Adventurer personality type establish a more self-centered identity, acting with selfishness, manipulation and egoism. It’s important for Adventurers to remember to actively become the person they want to be. Developing and maintaining a new habit may not come naturally, but taking the time each day to understand their motivations allows Adventurers to use their strengths to pursue whatever they’ve come to love.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 16, 2018)

So I decided to check which other characters were INTJ as well.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Wasn’t disappointed.
In complete seriousness, anyone who takes these tests to heart is :autism:. At best, they’re a fun little test to see what kind of personality you actually have.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 16, 2018)

ENTP-T The debater. Apparently I'm like Tyrion Lannister, Adam Savage and The Joker all rolled into one. If these personality tests weren't high grade bullshit I'd probably be pleased by that. I'd be more convinced by these things if I didn't get different results every time even though I answer honestly.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Jan 16, 2018)

turbo nerd 
I see people who love being INTP/INTJ because it's rare + they can BS they're a natural intellectual


----------



## omori (Jan 16, 2018)

'INFP-T: the Mediator'

Look, I didn't need to take a survey to know that I'm a little bitch.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 16, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> In complete seriousness, anyone who takes these tests to heart is :autism:.


Not to mention it seems kind of ":autism:" to measure and categorize personalities as if they were types in _Pokemon_ or something like that.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 16, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Not to mention it seems kind of ":autism:" to measure and categorize personalities as if they were types in _Pokemon_ or something like that.


Kind of sad thing is, that’s a lot of how society in general operates. How much $$$ we make, how fit we are, how high we we score on a test, ect.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 16, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> Kind of sad thing is, that’s a lot of how society in general operates.


Some guy even argued that society is autistic nowadays.

Anyway it can still be fun to see what claims internet quizzes make.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 16, 2018)

doyoulikebread said:


> No matter how many times I take the test, I _always_ get the hippie/flower child/ elf character.
> View attachment 357609



As a fellow hippie, as I've said earlier in this thread, try being less lethargic.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jan 16, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> So I decided to check which other characters were INTJ as well.
> View attachment 358387 View attachment 358388 View attachment 358389 View attachment 358390 View attachment 358391 View attachment 358392 View attachment 358393
> Wasn’t disappointed.
> In complete seriousness, anyone who takes these tests to heart is :autism:. At best, they’re a fun little test to see what kind of personality you actually have.





Do the spin! Do it!


----------



## Beth (Jan 17, 2018)

How cute. I got elf waifu.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Solzhenitsyn said:


> You got the literal best personality you can get. The rest of us are either sociopaths or crybabies. Don't whinge.


Yeah I was reading back in the thread and realized that, and now I sound like a jerk.


TheClorax said:


> So I decided to check which other characters were INTJ as well.
> View attachment 358387 View attachment 358388 View attachment 358389 View attachment 358390 View attachment 358391 View attachment 358392 View attachment 358393
> Wasn’t disappointed.
> In complete seriousness, anyone who takes these tests to heart is :autism:. At best, they’re a fun little test to see what kind of personality you actually have.


From what I understand this quiz is very similar (if not just identical) to the Myers-Briggs test which quite a number of organizations actively use as part of their hiring process.

So unfortunately not only are there people who treat this as gospel, but they're people in hiring positions who might reject you based off your results.


----------



## AshitPie (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## A Cat Father (Jan 17, 2018)

Is this one of those Jordan Peterson's, because I don't have 40 dollars.


----------



## Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear (Jan 17, 2018)

Seems accurate.


----------

